# Power Steering Oil Pressure Switch Question



## dr.chop (Apr 8, 2009)

Just a quick question...I have 132k on the clock and noticed a leak on the floor. Got the car off the ground and noticed it was coming from around the PS pump area. Cleaned things up, dried everything off, and used some Super Clean to clean up all fluid. Checked again a few days later, had a small spot again, checked out, and it looks as if there is a leak in the Oil Pressure Switch for the power steering that sits on top of the high pressure hard line. Is this normal for that part to fail and leak? Looks like it is where the plastic joins to the brass base (the brass kind of forms around the plastic portion). 
Now to my second part of this issue. I plan on replacing this in the next few days but can't seem to find anything with specifics on the capacity of the Power Steering system for fluid. Called the dealer and they didn't seem to know, but that is probably because they pressure flush these types of things I would imagine and just top it off. Either way, I am trying to get an idea so I can get the right amount of fluid. Also, is there a problem running the Pentosin synthetic based hydraulic steering fluid over the mineral based? I noticed there are both kinds, and every person I talk to tell me something different. It appears the factory stuff is mineral based and the parts guy said the other could cause lines to swell, seals to possibly fail, or damage to the rack/pump. Any insight is appreciated...


----------



## waabaah (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Power Steering Oil Pressure Switch Question (dr.chop)*

you pretty much have it covered.
im unsure if it is a common failure of sensor to leak but that sensor has a rubber o ring. rubber o rings can fail. no big deal.
power steering fluid is power steering fluid. synthetic power steering is not required nor needed for your application. in extreme cold climates people will run aviation fluid and or ATF (automatic transmission fluid). 
i would assume 2 quarts would be perfect. one quart to fill and one quart to mess around with in case of air bubbles or a spill or even a future top off.
bottom line...replace the leak, buy 2 quarts, and just use regular power steering fluid


----------



## dr.chop (Apr 8, 2009)

where about is the rubber o-ring? all I have seen is a metal washer on the pix of the replacements. Are you sure about the power steering fluids?? These things use hydraulic fluid that is a mineral oil base according to the OEM jug. I just don't want to screw up my rack or pump. I have had to top off the leak with normal stuff which is bad enough. The switch should arrive today, and I will hit the dealer later on to get a liter or 2 of the oem stuff since I can't seem to locate a Pentosin dealer around here.


----------

